# wilson combat build



## MhawkM (Jun 8, 2010)

I was browsing wilson's website the other day(wishful thinking) and saw that they offer the frame and slide fitted with just the grip safety and extractor. For someone that could detail strip a 1911 how hard would it be to buy all parts needed and assemble my own wilson combat. The price for the frame and slide was only like $700. you can also buy the frame parts in a kit, as well as the barrel and slide parts in a kit and customize everything from the git go.  I just don't have the experience fitting parts but the slide is the toughest and it is already fitted. seem like you could have a wilson combat for around a highend kimber. Thoughs?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 8, 2010)

The pieces that you buy still would have to be fitted to your frame/slide, which is a bit more difficult than detail stripping a 1911.

I'd do quite a bit of reading before I took on the task.

Two books to start with (waiting on mine):

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=199119

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=193148

I think part of the price you're paying for a WC is the fact it's fitted by a master gunsmith.

You'll also have to take into account all the work you'd have to pay someone to do, like milling the slide for sights, etc. which will all add up, quick.

On the other hand, it would certainly be a fun project. I'd just be worried I'd jack something up and cost myself a lot of money.


----------



## VHinch (Jun 8, 2010)

Even with the slide pre fit to the frame you'll still have to fit everything else. 

MSH to frame - usually simple
Grip safety - not overly hard, but the safety does have to be correctly fit to your trigger for proper function. The arm of the safety can't be pre fit.
Extractor - Even if fit, you'll have to tune it.
Ejector - may come already fit, if not these are a pain
Hammer, sear, and disconnect[/B] - must be done correctly, you'll need a jig for this
Trigger - simple
Barrel - if you've never fit a barrel before, it is a huge pain.  Probably the most difficult part to fit.
Barrel bushing - not overly difficult, but it can be without the proper tools.
Slide stop - often overlooked, but they do have to be fit.
Sights - A huge pain without the right tools.

Keep in mind that with a semi-custom like a Wilson, Baer, Ed Brown, etc., you're paying for more than just the parts, you're paying for hand fit parts.  Baer spends roughly 40 hours of fitting on each 1911, and that's from master smiths who know what they're doing.


----------



## Lester7009 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for info I think a lot of us think you buy and put together. The quality in Proper fits and then becomes a custom


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 17, 2010)

to be frankly honest with you - i built one from a new safari arms frame and slide as my first build and it isnt a "detail strip" kind of build but it isnt rocket science either. if you have moderate skills, a little time, a couple specialized tools, you can do it. buy a couple videos from AGI and take it one step at a time. its definitely worth the effort and learning experience.


----------



## kaotiktribe (Aug 17, 2010)

Hammer, sear and disconect i believe are the hardest to get correct if you want a decent trigger pull. They also require special tools and stones to file angles correctly.


----------

